# A REDNECK TRANSOM SAVER . . .



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 10, 2012)

. . . in any other color just would not seem right somehow.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good, nicely put together. You may want to consider a rubber strap over that piece of wire holding the lower unit in place though.
Tim


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 16, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> Looks good, nicely put together. You may want to consider a rubber strap over that piece of wire holding the lower unit in place though.
> Tim


That is strictly safety wire, it holds nothing. Keeps the transom saver from falling to the pavement in case of a major meltdown at highway speed.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kind of looks like you cut up a crutch.

Very creative.


----------



## nlester (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks really good. Probably a cheap price for a custom made transom saver. It is a good idea to file away for a later date.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks good. What keeps the saver from dropping down when disengaged from the motor.. I.e. when backing up to launch?


----------



## bikerider (Jun 28, 2019)

nlester said:


> It looks really good. Probably a cheap price for a custom made transom saver. It is a good idea to file away for a later date.



I completely agree. It actually looks really nice.


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2019)

nice man! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 29, 2019)

NICE!


----------

